# Debate: Eggnog



## Trundle (Dec 12, 2016)

Alright boys and girls and all you freaks of nature in between, what do you think of eggnog? I think it sucks.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 12, 2016)

I love it! My sister makes her own whenever we're together at Christmas and it always goes down a treat. I think it's really tasty and it's one of the things I look forward to at Christmas.


----------



## seliph (Dec 12, 2016)

I still don't even know what exactly it is but I'm not interested in it at all.


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

Okay. This is a big topic of debate in my own head. Every freakin' year I'm always like "Oh sweet baby jesus eggnog sounds good" but then I finally buy some and I take one sip of it and hate it. So I think it's good, but in extreme moderation. Like I cannot have more than half a glass of the stuff or I will vomit.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2016)

It's yummeh! I don't want too much of it though!


----------



## Javocado (Dec 12, 2016)

Egg mog is better


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 12, 2016)

Never tried it before.


----------



## Tobiume (Dec 12, 2016)

y: have never tried

probably will never try unless someone gets some for me


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2016)

Naysayers be missing out!


----------



## Aquari (Dec 12, 2016)

i love it!, i'll be picking some up later this week!


----------



## Antonio (Dec 12, 2016)

It's good as long as it's not a lot of eggnog...


----------



## Mariah (Dec 12, 2016)

Best nog.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm opposed to the idea of drinking eggs, and mixing in alcohol only makes it worse.


----------



## seliph (Dec 12, 2016)

Ok now that I know what it is I can say that's disgusting


----------



## Crash (Dec 12, 2016)

i've never had it, but it sounds super gross. i'm not one for milky/creamy alcoholic drinks anyway unless you literally can't taste any alcohol in it at all


----------



## Corrie (Dec 12, 2016)

It is okay. I'd drink it if given it but I'd never buy it or request it.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 12, 2016)

its best to add spiced rum to it.  

if you want to try sweet versions of it you can get eggnog shakes at McDonald's and eggnog latte at Starbucks this time of year.

a similar but far better holiday drink is Puerto Rican coquito.


----------



## Warszawa (Dec 12, 2016)

I've genuinely never had it. Am I missing out?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2016)

Warszawa said:


> I've genuinely never had it. Am I missing out?



Yes, YES YOU ARE!


----------



## Xandra (Dec 12, 2016)

I've never tried it before but the name... it's not appealing at all :/ 


I'll just stick with my hot cocoa topped with mountains of sugary marshmallows... :3

Ok that made me want some now x.x 


I should stop.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 12, 2016)

I honestly have to admit that I like it.


----------



## N a t (Dec 12, 2016)

I looooove it! I've never tried mixing it with anything, but I think it's great. I actually kind of prefer it room temp over cold?


----------



## kayleee (Dec 12, 2016)

i hate it


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 12, 2016)

It's so nasty I don't understand how anyone can drink it. It just tastes like curdled milk to me (which I've never tasted, but it's what I would imagine spoiled milk would taste like).


----------



## Soigne (Dec 12, 2016)

it's nice in small amounts. i mean that as in i've had one, maybe two sips of it this entire year and that's enough for me.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 12, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Egg mog is better



CRYING ILY

technically i have never tried it but if i ever see it over here u can bet i'm pouring some over me for that xmas experience!!!


----------



## hamster (Dec 12, 2016)

never tried it. but i don't think i'll like it either


----------



## Dim (Dec 12, 2016)

I love it! Which reminds me I need eggnog in mah fridge!


----------



## aericell (Dec 12, 2016)

I tried a sip of it once a couple weeks ago and the taste was... okay but I really didn't like the consistency of it. I wouldn't drink it again


----------



## Milleram (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm really not fond of it. I think I drank it when I was a kid, but as I got older, I started not liking it. I tried it last year just to see if I would think differently of it as an adult. I still didn't like it.


----------



## nami26 (Dec 12, 2016)

DELICIOUS, I love it a lot


----------



## wassop (Dec 12, 2016)

nonononoNONONO to the tune of bohemian rhapsody


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2016)

It's gross. I don't like it or the flavor.


----------



## piske (Dec 12, 2016)

I LOVE EGGNOG.

All year I look forward to when Sbux carries eggnog again so I can get eggnog chais. Then I have them way too often X)


----------



## Saylor (Dec 12, 2016)

KatRose said:


> Okay. This is a big topic of debate in my own head. Every freakin' year I'm always like "Oh sweet baby jesus eggnog sounds good" but then I finally buy some and I take one sip of it and hate it. So I think it's good, but in extreme moderation. Like I cannot have more than half a glass of the stuff or I will vomit.


Same for me! It always sounds good in my head but then I usually immediately change my mind about it after taking a sip.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 12, 2016)

I never had it, but I'd know for sure it'd taste bad.


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 12, 2016)

No.  Just saying "eggnog" a few times gives me the sensation of thick phlegm building up in my throat and makes me feel nauseous.  I can barely stomach eating eggs... drinking them is all sorts of no.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2016)

WHEN WE GOT THEM INTO WORK THE FIRST THING I DID WAS BUY 6 CASES OF THEM AND I DRANK THEM ALL WITHIN 2 DAYS ITS THE BEST

DONT TRY STOP ME I HAVE A DREAM AND IM GOING TO LIVE IT


----------



## N a t (Dec 12, 2016)

Jake said:


> WHEN WE GOT THEM INTO WORK THE FIRST THING I DID WAS BUY 6 CASES OF THEM AND I DRANK THEM ALL WITHIN 2 DAYS ITS THE BEST
> 
> DONT TRY STOP ME I HAVE A DREAM AND IM GOING TO LIVE IT



I thought it was only a legend, a tale, a bed time story told to children. But, it is TRUE, HE IS REAL. IT'S THE NOG GOBLIN, AND HE COMIN TO NOM YOUR NOG.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 13, 2016)

I feel bad for folks who have bad taste in food. Eggnog is on the level of pineapple pizza, disgusting and a mistake.


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 13, 2016)

I've never even seen eggnog... I have no idea what it is, so I can't imagine if I would like it tbh


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 13, 2016)

I've never tried it before...


----------



## Juudai (Dec 13, 2016)

My little bro's basically addicted.
I get excited every year, and I buy some. And then I'm not feeling it, y'know, so I leave it in the fridge thinking I can come back to it. Have that like, 1/4 cup to satisfy me. Then I go back for it one day when the craving is there, and he's done it. The whole thing is gone. Solo.
I am impressed every time.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 13, 2016)

I used to enjoy drinking it some years ago, but after getting more health conscious and losing weight I stopped.


----------



## Eudial (Dec 13, 2016)

I'll drink it if I have a taste for it. It's not bad, just too sweet.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 13, 2016)

Tom said:


> I feel bad for folks who have bad taste in food.



Like this guy *cough*



happinessdelight said:


> I tried a sip of it once a couple weeks ago and the taste was... okay but I really didn't like the consistency of it. I wouldn't drink it again



I used to add some milk to my eggnog to thin it out. My Mom used to get mad at me for wiping it out in like a day, so that was my solution for it, lol.


----------



## Samansu (Dec 13, 2016)

Blech! Just the smell makes me nauseous! ;^; My sister loves the stuff though, but she is one of the only people I know who likes it.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 13, 2016)

it sounds gross


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 13, 2016)

I've never tried it, considering 75% of people tell me it's garbage, soo...I'm not risking putting something awful in my mouth lol


----------



## Soda Fox (Dec 13, 2016)

Once in awhile I'll have a taste for it, but it's pretty expensive if you get the good stuff, and it's a little too rich and sweet for me to want more than once in a blue moon around the holiday.

I see a lot of people haven't tried it.  I would describe egg nog as like extra sweetened milk with a much more creamy texture.  Very sweet and just a tad savory.  Once in a while it can be quite satisfying.

I do recommend if you're going to have it at all buy something top end in your area.  Where I lived it was Oberweis.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2016)

Love people who knock something before they try it. #logic


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 14, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Love people who knock something before they try it. #logic



Too risky, mah boi


----------



## RedRum2514 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ew. Just Ew.


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 14, 2016)

Never had it but it sounds gross imo


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 14, 2016)

Never had it and not that interested in trying it. Give me milk and sugar cookies any day!



Psydye said:


> Love people who knock something before they try it. #logic



Love people who act like everybody has the money to waste on stuff they might not even like! #logic


----------



## Chicha (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm not a huge fan of it. I can see why it appeals to others, though.


----------



## FruityLogic (Dec 15, 2016)

I only have it once a year (which is the only time it really appears). Otherwise, it's quite rich, and I can see why some people wouldn't like it.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Dec 15, 2016)

I tried it for the first time a few days ago. I didn't have an entire cup, just a shot glass full of it and I think that was enough for me. It was okay but I don't think I'll make drinking it a part of winter habits.


----------



## SlaughterShy (Dec 15, 2016)

hate hate hate eggnog; i haven't liked it since I was like 5. it's too sweet and rich, makes me wanna vomit :x. perhaps homemade wouldn't be as bad, though.


----------



## ramen.jpg (Dec 15, 2016)

I love it

my aunt used to make homemade egg nog and it was so good

the store bought kind tastes like bubblegum medicine or something to me but I like it still


----------



## Mairmalade (Dec 15, 2016)

With the amount of sugar in it, I'd be better off with almost anything else.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 16, 2016)

Lemme tell you the full and complete truth, eggnog is the elixir of the gods, those who hate it are obviously peasants. The other day I was craving eggnog so we stopped at the store on my way home from work, I got a carton of eggnog opened it in the car to begin drinking it, when I got home I placed a straw into the carton and continued to drink it along with my breakfast, I went to sleep and when I woke up I was like, "Hey I want eggnog." so I drank the LAST of the eggnog I had. And that's the story of how I drank a whole carton of eggnog in one day because it is so delicious. I will gladly die of obesity over this delicious thick creamy egg milk.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Dec 16, 2016)

Never tasted it but it looks nasty


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 16, 2016)

I only like it a little bit, in small sips...my husband gets excited every year and buys egg nog from time to time, but I only ever take a sip or two per container. The taste is just 'eh' to me and it's just weird to me overall. I do like vanilla spice egg nog a little, though, and usually the pumpkin spice kinds aren't too bad... As far as thick, sweet drinks, I'd rather have chocolate milk~


----------



## Javocado (Dec 16, 2016)

me on egg nog


----------



## Cailey (Dec 16, 2016)

i like it! it's kinda weird and gross in a way lmao but I like it <:


----------



## Cazqui (Dec 16, 2016)

it's delicious.


----------



## Fox Mulder (Dec 22, 2016)

I despise it.


----------



## ethereal.acnl (Dec 22, 2016)

Ive never tried it, what does it taste like?


----------



## Mariah (Dec 22, 2016)

ethereal.acnl said:


> Ive never tried it, what does it taste like?



Bubblegum


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 22, 2016)

the store bought stuff is pretty gross, if it's homemade it can be good but only in small amounts - there's like a dozen egg yolks in it


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 22, 2016)

I can't stand the stuff.

Where's the poll?


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 22, 2016)

eggnog just suffers from poor branding.  if it had a cool latino name, like "Coquito," everyone would be like Damn, i can't wait to get home for the holidays for some of 'at homemade coquito mia Tita Luisa makes!


----------



## MayorNoodl (Dec 22, 2016)

I love eggnog! It's so yummy ^^


----------



## ethereal.acnl (Dec 22, 2016)

King Dad said:


> eggnog just suffers from poor branding.  if it had a cool latino name, like "Coquito," everyone would be like Damn, i can't wait to get home for the holidays for some of 'at homemade coquito mia Tita Luisa makes!



LmAo


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 22, 2016)

probably the most controversial debate thread i've seen on tbt tbh


----------



## Trundle (Dec 22, 2016)

Nicole. said:


> I can't stand the stuff.
> 
> Where's the poll?



Does a poll need to exist to discuss? Polls are inaccurate representations of the truth and are often biased. I don't want you kind, susceptible folk to be exposed to such things.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 24, 2016)

I've already consumed a disgusting quantity of eggnog this year, I don't intend to stop until someone makes me.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 24, 2016)

i do nog have a problem with the nectar of the gods


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 24, 2016)

had an eggnog milkshake yesterday from McDonalds!


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 25, 2016)

up all nite wrapping gifts, poured a tall eggnog and added in summa dat Wild turkey bourbon, except that i forgot that it was a bottle of OP bourbon (overproof, overpowered, same diff).  It tasted---  awseom!!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 25, 2016)

Disgusting and an abomination.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Dec 25, 2016)

I think it's pretty good, but alcohol + dairy doesn't really agree with my digestive system and liver unfortunately.


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> probably the most controversial debate thread i've seen on tbt tbh


This debate is starting to get out of hand

/thread closed


----------

